# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Thời trang trẻ em

## necotaph01

VIETMADE.COM.VN CHUYÊN *BÁN BUÔN QUẦN ÁO TRẺ EM*
 Còn gì vui và hành phúc hơn khi nhìn ngắm bé yêu của mình rạng ngời, xinh xắn, đáng yêu trong các bộ trang phục tuyệt vời này.
  Sản phẩm của Vietmade đa dạng về kiểu mẫu, phong phú, dễ thương, sang trọng, sành điệu phù hợp với từng lứa tuổi của bé.
 Vietmade chuyên bán buôn quần áo trẻ em gồm:
*Áo trẻ em*: Áo thun cotton, áo sơ-mi, áo jean;
*Đầm trẻ em*, *váy trẻ em*: Váy hoa, váy nhiều màu sắc, váy jean;
*Quần trẻ em*: Quần legging cotton, quần legging lông, quần jean, quần sooc;
*Bộ quần áo trẻ em*: Bộ quần áo jean, bộ quần áo cotton;
 Áo jacket trẻ em và các sản phẩm khác Quý khách hàng vui lòng truy cập website của chúng tôi http://vietmade.com.vn
 Quý khách hàng xem hàng tại địa chỉ: số 44 Nam Ngư, Cửa Nam, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

----------


## saigonmua

Bạn bán hàng qua mạng ak! sao k có hình ảnh gì hết vậy

----------

